# JSF Pfadangabe verändern



## NoXiD (2. Jan 2012)

Hallo liebe Java-Gemeinde!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ein User kann sich auf einer login.jsf einloggen und kommt dann zu Seite A jsf, welche sich in dem Ordner AOrdner befindet. Diese Seite beinhaltet Links welche auf Seite B im gleichen Ordner verweisen. Die Seite B enthält jedoch wieder links auf die Seite A. 

Nun muss ich bei dem ersten Aufruf von Seite A die Pfadangabe für css&co auf /styles setzen (ordner Styles steht neben AOrdner, also auf gleicher Ebene) da jsf ja die Url noch als login.xhtml interpretiert. Auf Seite B jedoch mit ../Styles, da die Url A.xhtml ist und wenn ich dann von B wieder zu A will, funktioniert das klarerweise nicht, da es die Styles mit /styles nicht finden kann... 

hoffe es ist verständlich, ist schwer zu beschreiben 

wie löst man dieses Problem oO?


----------



## nocturne (2. Jan 2012)

Versuch mal "#{facesContext.externalContext.requestContextPath}/styles"


----------



## NoXiD (2. Jan 2012)

hab nun 
	
	
	
	





```
<link href="webResources/styles/home.css" rel="stylesheet"
		type="text/css" />
```

in 
	
	
	
	





```
<link href="#{facesContext.externalContext.requestContextPath}/styles/home.css" rel="stylesheet"
		type="text/css" />
```

geändert. Jedoch schließe ich aus der Formatierung, dass er das Stylesheet nicht findet.


----------



## NoXiD (3. Jan 2012)

Hallo!
Habs hinbekommen, hatte noch ein Problem bei der Ordnerstruktur, dankesehr


----------

